# Strange screen artifacts



## Natobasso (Oct 25, 2008)

I was using Audacity on my mac running 10.4.11, on some seriously large files (85MB mp3s were exported from these original wav files!), when during this these red vertical lines started popping up on my screen; mainly where a window had been moved. 

These lines haven't gone away and I'm not sure how to fix this problem.

I'm stumped! Having repaired permissions and run the Disk Utility from the Install disk, I'm at a total loss. The intro/gray screen, apple logo doesn't have the red lines, but every other screen does. Very annoying. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 25, 2008)

More on the apple support forum but no answer given yet:
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1300236


----------



## fryke (Oct 25, 2008)

Have it serviced, I'd say.


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 25, 2008)

fryke said:


> Have it serviced, I'd say.



That thought had occurred to me. 

Any ideas on why this is happening?


----------



## Mikuro (Oct 25, 2008)

What kind of Mac is this? I've heard that the Nvidia graphics cards on the last generation of MacBook Pros had problems.


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 25, 2008)

Sorry, my mac is a Powerbook G4 Titanium with 10.4.11 installed, 64MB video card. Will get actual model when I have time to get on that computer later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Hughvane (Oct 25, 2008)

Have you tried changing the screen resolutions back and forth? I get occasional gremlins in the eMac's monitor, and I solve them with the aforementioned method.


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 26, 2008)

Hughvane said:


> Have you tried changing the screen resolutions back and forth? I get occasional gremlins in the eMac's monitor, and I solve them with the aforementioned method.



Great idea. Will give that a try!


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 26, 2008)

My vid card info:
ATI Mobility Radeon 9600:

  Chipset Model:	ATY,RV350M10
  Type:	Display
  Bus:	AGP
  VRAM (Total):	64 MB
  Vendor:	ATI (0x1002)
  Device ID:	0x4e50
  Revision ID:	0x0000
  ROM Revision:	113-xxxxx-117
  Displays:
Color LCD:
  Display Type:	LCD
  Resolution:	1280 x 854
  Depth:	32-bit Color
  Built-In:	Yes
  Core Image:	Supported
  Main Display:	Yes
  Mirror:	Off
  Online:	Yes
  Quartz Extreme:	Supported
Display:
  Status:	No display connected


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 31, 2008)

I switched screen resolutions and the problem persists. Gonna have to shell out to get a new video card. Or should I just spend $999 and get the 13" MacBook?


----------



## ora (Oct 31, 2008)

Macbook with no firewire for more serious audio apps might be a mistake - the better sound interfaces are very often fw400 I think. If its just a bit of recording via the mic-in then its probably not a problem. In the latter case I'd buy the MacBook if i coudl afford it  .


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 31, 2008)

I do have two hard drives that are firewire so no firewire is a big turn off at this point. Fortunately only the newest MacBook line is firewire-less...


----------

